# sub Gets hot



## Dell (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all I hope someone can help me and not sure if this is the correct place to ask this question.
But here goes , I have a Jamo sound surround With a powered sub and when we have a power cut and the power comes back on the jamo sub overheats around the connection from the amp I think it is called RCA but if i unplug it and plug it back in it works .
If anyone could help that would be excellent.
Thanks in advance Dell


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That doesn't sound like a good situation to have. It could be an earthing issue that needs to be rectified.
Do you have a meter you can measure the volts from the sub's earth to the RCA earth (with the RCA unplugged)


----------



## Dell (Sep 3, 2013)

No but i am sure i can find one surely there should not be any voltage on the earth.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

No it shouldn't, However something must be causing it to get hot around the connector.
Keep us informed.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Be VERY careful. If the connection is get hot there may be current flowing through it. You may ha an open neutral line causing it to return through ground paths. Or leakage current due to a defect or damage.


----------

